
[FRAMEWORK] JavaScript Translated Edition - geeekyboy
I have invented a fully new JavaScript Framework called JavaScript Translated Edition which allows anyone to develop his&#x2F;her own web application and write its code lines in his&#x2F;her own local language as a plain text instead of the syntax of web programming language which may seem complex to many people.
I have released its first alpha version v0.1.0 Alpha under AGPL-v3.0 License 2 months ago, but unfortunately I don&#x27;t know how to market it and how to find a sponsor for it.<p>You can try it out on CodePen at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;rGegLE
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;zEqQYV
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;yzOrJP
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;JrXqOK
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;gGrJxo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;jste&#x2F;pen&#x2F;yzOrJP<p>You can check the introductory video of the project at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=dST3FvQDAm4<p>You can also check its status and what have been done at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;project-jste&#x2F;framework&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>And access its documentation at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;project-jste.github.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;project-jste.github.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;en-uk&#x2F;<p>You can support it by posting about it or helping me find contributors and sponsors.<p>JavaScript Translated Edition official website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;project-jste.github.io&#x2F;
JavaScript Translated Edition official GitHub repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ProjectJste
JavaScript Translated Edition official page on Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;ProjectJste<p>I hope that you send me your response as fast as you could
======
brudgers
Project home page, [https://project-jste.github.io/](https://project-
jste.github.io/)

Looks Awesome. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'.
Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
GrumpyNl
Great job and lots of work, but i dont think it will take of. Its an other
language to learn.

